# puts me off joining a cycling club..



## bladesman73 (9 Jul 2016)

so im out today cycling up a hill, i hear puffing and panting behind me then see 4 guys from colchester rovers cc on my right overtaking me. i say a quick hello and they ignore me, ok not a problem as they were going for it. however instead of passing and keeping their speed up, they just sit in front of me! it was obv important for them to overtake me, but to then slow back down just yards in front of me shows they did it purely for their egos! when i overtake someone i make sure i drop them or at least keep the speed up. saddos.


----------



## Fab Foodie (9 Jul 2016)

Cyclewankers ....


----------



## crazyjoe101 (9 Jul 2016)

Effort is no excuse unless you are on the brink of cardiac arrest lol. I was going full tilt up an 11% today and in serious discomfort having misjudged the length of the hill - I still managed to say hello to the two chaps I passed, even if it did reveal how hard I was trying


----------



## ianrauk (9 Jul 2016)

Did you say anything to them or just sit there quietly fuming? If they were going that slow why didn't you re overtake to make a point?


----------



## Lee gg (9 Jul 2016)

bladesman73 said:


> so im out today cycling up a hill, i hear puffing and panting behind me then see 4 guys from colchester rovers cc on my right overtaking me. i say a quick hello and they ignore me, ok not a problem as they were going for it. however instead of passing and keeping their speed up, they just sit in front of me! it was obv important for them to overtake me, but to then slow back down just yards in front of me shows they did it purely for their egos! when i overtake someone i make sure i drop them or at least keep the speed up. saddos.


They seem to be the only group who do not acknowledge other cyclist, I now go out of my way to make it harder for them when seen out, where did you see them ?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Jul 2016)

Maybe they were that knackered after catching you up and couldn't speak or pull away.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Jul 2016)

You're complaining about getting a tow?


----------



## Tim Hall (9 Jul 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Did you say anything to them or just sit there quietly fuming? If they were going that slow why didn't you re overtake to make a point?


And wave as you go past them.


----------



## screenman (9 Jul 2016)

So 4 guys are going to put you off joining a club that could well have 200 very friendly members. Sorry but I do not get that at all.


----------



## swansonj (9 Jul 2016)

I think it is actually quite easy to misjudge relative speeds. 

When you are gradually creeping up on someone, your closing speed is helped by (a) the psychological effect of seeing them ahead of you and (b) however modestly, by aerodynamics. So you think to yourself that your closing speed justifies overtaking. But as soon as you overtake, both those factors stop working for you and start working often person you've overtaken. And you find yourself not pulling away as fast as you expected - or, from their perspective, being a nobber


----------



## Poacher (9 Jul 2016)

ianrauk said:


> *Did you say anything to them* or just sit there quietly fuming? If they were going that slow why didn't you re overtake to make a point?


What part of "i say a quick hello" did you not understand?


----------



## Mrs M (9 Jul 2016)

bladesman73 said:


> so im out today cycling up a hill, i hear puffing and panting behind me then see 4 guys from colchester rovers cc on my right overtaking me. i say a quick hello and they ignore me, ok not a problem as they were going for it. however instead of passing and keeping their speed up, they just sit in front of me! it was obv important for them to overtake me, but to then slow back down just yards in front of me shows they did it purely for their egos! when i overtake someone i make sure i drop them or at least keep the speed up. saddos.


Wouldn't worry about it 
Just get a wee secret motor and zoom past them next time, giving a "wee salute" as you go


----------



## screenman (9 Jul 2016)

Maybe they were brought up not to talk to strangers, now I must admit I nod and wave at most cyclist and consider those that do not as antisocial, but it would certainly not stop me joining a cycling club.


----------



## coffeejo (9 Jul 2016)

Poacher said:


> What part of "i say a quick hello" did you not understand?


I think @ianrauk meant about them sitting in front having just overtaken.


----------



## ianrauk (9 Jul 2016)

Poacher said:


> What part of "i say a quick hello" did you not understand?


Yeah I got that and you know full well what I meant. In case you didn't I will rephrase it for you. When they overtook you and sat in front did you say anything to them? For instance. Hey guys get moving if you're going to overtake.


----------



## Smokin Joe (9 Jul 2016)

A car overtook me on the M4 last year and the driver never even acknowledged me.

Nobber.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Jul 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> A car overtook me on the M4 last year and the driver never even acknowledged me.
> 
> Nobber.



Why were you cycling on the motorway?


----------



## Smokin Joe (9 Jul 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Why were you cycling on the motorway?


I'm too fast to travel on other roads.


----------



## ayceejay (9 Jul 2016)

Last year on a long straight flat stretch this young 'un zoomed past me, he had obviously spotted me from afar. He stopped in front turned his bike sideways and looked up at me his tongue hanging out and panting, his jubilation quickly passed and I could see it in his face. Shoot I just bust a gut to overtake an old geezer, as I went by I said "Hi how're ya doing'" but he didn't reply - nobber.


----------



## Blue Hills (9 Jul 2016)

Where are you mr blades? Have never really subscribed to the idea that southerners are less friendly than northerners but i do find cyclists awheel more friendly in my northern travels than down south. Many a speed warrior gives me a nod, wave, greeting.


----------



## e-rider (9 Jul 2016)

bladesman73 said:


> so im out today cycling up a hill, i hear puffing and panting behind me then see 4 guys from colchester rovers cc on my right overtaking me. i say a quick hello and they ignore me, ok not a problem as they were going for it. however instead of passing and keeping their speed up, they just sit in front of me! it was obv important for them to overtake me, but to then slow back down just yards in front of me shows they did it purely for their egos! when i overtake someone i make sure i drop them or at least keep the speed up. saddos.


your attitude would make you fit right in with most club riders


----------



## screenman (9 Jul 2016)

e-rider said:


> your attitude would make you fit right in with most club riders



What do you mean by club riders?


----------



## Drago (9 Jul 2016)

You did it all wrong. Let them expend their energy catching you up, then just as they're sensing victory put a spurt on and keep them behind. They'll be too nacked to do much about it for a while, by which time you can assess your options for a) speeding away, b) keeping station just ahead of them, or as a last resort, c) casually pretend you've arrived at your destination and pull over. Option b) is my favourite, and I feel the most dispiriting for the victim.


----------



## GuyBoden (9 Jul 2016)

Just try and overtake them back, then, the race is on....................


----------



## HLaB (9 Jul 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Why were you cycling on the motorway?


He's not from round here  http://road.cc/content/news/196601-foreign-family-four-found-cycling-motorway


----------



## Dogtrousers (9 Jul 2016)

If I started a thread to moan every time I get overtaken Sean would be needing a new server. 

Actually, for reasons that are too boring to explain Dulwich Paragon pissed me off a while ago, and I have vowed never to join Dulwich Paragon. I'm sure they're pretty distressed about that.


----------



## Fab Foodie (9 Jul 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> There's a few nobbers out there, but mostly there's lots of great cyclists. Forget the former and enjoy the company of the latter. Just chill and have fun


Yeah and some decent clubs .....

This is Thursday's club night, 3 different groups: Mellow, Medium, Quick.








Mixed bag of mellowers .....





















Post ride recovery product in the clubhouse .....









Free chip butties!


----------



## Drago (9 Jul 2016)

Looks like that drinking club has a bicycle problem.


----------



## Tiny01 (9 Jul 2016)

Please don't let this put you off joining a local club , I joined a local club 6/7 weeks ago now & it's the best thing that I could of done , improved my riding skills , speed & now spend quality time riding together on a Saturday morning


----------



## Tin Pot (9 Jul 2016)

bladesman73 said:


> so im out today cycling up a hill, i hear puffing and panting behind me then see 4 guys from colchester rovers cc on my right overtaking me. i say a quick hello and they ignore me, ok not a problem as they were going for it. however instead of passing and keeping their speed up, they just sit in front of me! it was obv important for them to overtake me, but to then slow back down just yards in front of me shows they did it purely for their egos! when i overtake someone i make sure i drop them or at least keep the speed up. saddos.



The club thing aside.

I do think it's funny when people pass me fast but never seem to get more than a few metres ahead.


----------



## Firestorm (9 Jul 2016)

Apart from someone with a basket on their bike, I dont think I have ever passed any one, especially anyone on a bike with dropped handlebars..


----------



## NorthernDave (9 Jul 2016)

It's not so much the lack of a cheery greeting as they pass (and trust me, I've had a lot go past me), it's when a club ride goes past a foot off your elbow and then cuts back in inches off your front wheel that really gets my goat...

They'd (rightly) go nuts if a car driver did that.


----------



## speccy1 (9 Jul 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> Yeah and some decent clubs .....
> 
> This is Thursday's club night, 3 different groups: Mellow, Medium, Quick.
> 
> ...


That looks civilized, if my club was like that I`d be back in a shot. Mine is too snobby/serious to stop for a beer after the ride


----------



## screenman (9 Jul 2016)

speccy1 said:


> That looks civilized, if my club was like that I`d be back in a shot. Mine is too snobby/serious to stop for a beer after the ride



What club is that? Many clubs are made up of different groups of people, have you connected with the wrong group.


----------



## Fab Foodie (9 Jul 2016)

speccy1 said:


> That looks civilized, if my club was like that I`d be back in a shot. Mine is too snobby/serious to stop for a beer after the ride


The great thing is that all of our groups come back to the clubhouse and everyone mixes well. I appreciate other more serious/racey clubs often don't. We're a social cycling club with faster and slower riders.


----------



## speccy1 (9 Jul 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> The great thing is that all of our groups come back to the clubhouse and everyone mixes well. I appreciate other more serious/racey clubs often don't. We're a social cycling club with faster and slower riders.


Mine has different groups, but nobody ever meets up socially after, usually everybody disappears one by one as the ride progresses until the end when there are about 3 left. Not particularly fun in my book


----------



## screenman (9 Jul 2016)

speccy1 said:


> Mine has different groups, but nobody ever meets up socially after, usually everybody disappears one by one as the ride progresses until the end when there are about 3 left. Not particularly fun in my book



Sounds like you need to do a bit of organising then.

Do not ask what your club can do for you but what you can do for your club.

Out of interest which club do you belong too.


----------



## Poacher (9 Jul 2016)

I wouldn't want to belong to any club that would have me as a member.

(Thanks, Groucho!)


----------



## Fab Foodie (9 Jul 2016)

screenman said:


> Sounds like you need to do a bit of organising then.
> 
> Do not ask what your club can do for you but what you can do for your club.
> 
> Out of interest which club do you belong too.


Or alternatively do what we did and start your own. We formed a social club that rides bikes ....


----------



## Crandoggler (9 Jul 2016)

I tend to agree. Any 'serious' club, is full of Castelli wearing bellends. Male and female.


----------



## speccy1 (9 Jul 2016)

Crandoggler said:


> I tend to agree. Any 'serious' club, is full of Castelli wearing bellends. Male and female.


Haha! That is SO true!!


----------



## User16625 (10 Jul 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> Yeah and some decent clubs .....
> 
> This is Thursday's club night, 3 different groups: Mellow, Medium, Quick.
> 
> ...




That guy on the right in the 1st pic?


----------



## Accy cyclist (10 Jul 2016)

I go out with the slow group of my club http://www.northlancsrc.org.uk/ so we rarely pass anyone. I think i'm in the minority that acknowledges cyclists travelling in the same or opposite direction, the others just seem to ignore them. Mind you,i have been known to wave at what i think is a cyclist when it turns out to be a motorbike.


----------



## Fab Foodie (10 Jul 2016)

RideLikeTheStig said:


> That guy on the right in the 1st pic?


Nice.
Got anything intelligent to contribute?


----------



## screenman (10 Jul 2016)

Crandoggler said:


> I tend to agree. Any 'serious' club, is full of Castelli wearing bellends. Male and female.



Lincoln Wheelers has about 200 members who are serious about cycling most would disagree with you. I would suggest that your experience of cycling clubs may be rather limited.


----------



## Blue Hills (10 Jul 2016)

Drago said:


> You did it all wrong. Let them expend their energy catching you up, then just as they're sensing victory put a spurt on and keep them behind. They'll be too nacked to do much about it for a while, by which time you can assess your options for a) speeding away, b) keeping station just ahead of them, or as a last resort, c) casually pretend you've arrived at your destination and pull over. Option b) is my favourite, and I feel the most dispiriting for the victim.


Very inventive drago, but surely the best response is to just ignore it/them, enjoy your cycling the way you were before they appeared. With folks playing games, the best thing, unless it does you harm you care about vis-a-vis others, is to let them play them.


----------



## Tin Pot (10 Jul 2016)

Crandoggler said:


> I tend to agree. Any 'serious' club, is full of Castelli wearing bellends. Male and female.



Ah, the old Us vs Them tactic.


----------



## Fab Foodie (10 Jul 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> I go out with the slow group of my club http://www.northlancsrc.org.uk/ so we rarely pass anyone. I think i'm in the minority that acknowledges cyclists travelling in the same or opposite direction, the others just seem to ignore them. Mind you,i have been known to wave at what i think is a cyclist when it turns out to be a motorbike.


Specsavers???


----------



## G3CWI (10 Jul 2016)

bladesman73 said:


> however instead of passing and keeping their speed up, they just sit in front of me! it was obv important for them to overtake me, but to then slow back down just yards in front of me.



Were there wearing radios? In my mind I imagine that when they were behind you, their DS radioed to say that there was only one slice of cake left at the cafe. Naturally they speeded up. However on overtaking you, the DS radioed to say that a little old lady had just had it, so they slowed down again. Happens all the time here.


----------



## Crandoggler (10 Jul 2016)

Tin Pot said:


> Ah, the old Us vs Them tactic.


It was a generalisation. Mainly of the Oxfordshire and Berkshire area.


----------



## Accy cyclist (10 Jul 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> Specsavers???




Some of those high viz bikers and scooterists look just like cyclists from a distance,


----------



## mark st1 (10 Jul 2016)

Crandoggler said:


> It was a generalisation. Mainly of the Oxfordshire and Berkshire area.



??


----------



## Wobblers (10 Jul 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> Yeah and some decent clubs .....
> 
> This is Thursday's club night, 3 different groups: Mellow, Medium, Quick.
> 
> ...



I don't see any rain - I take it you weren't there then, FF?


----------



## Fab Foodie (10 Jul 2016)

McWobble said:


> I don't see any rain - I take it you weren't there then, FF?


Mmmmm .... you going to Bognor perchance?


----------



## craigwend (10 Jul 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> Yeah and some decent clubs .....
> 
> This is Thursday's club night, 3 different groups: Mellow, Medium, Quick.
> 
> ...



Off topic - but an excellent & funny Ramones T-shirt


----------



## bladesman73 (10 Jul 2016)

it was the dismissiveness of their actions that miffed me. funnily enough whilst they sounded smashed at the top of the hill i was as fresh as a daisy and was about 2 metres behind their train . i shouldve overtaken them but didnt want to ruin their day being done by a non club member, and dash their hopes of being the next quintana


----------



## Wobblers (10 Jul 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> Mmmmm .... you going to Bognor perchance?



I believe the customary response is: bugger Bognor! I'll probably be on the Newhaven ride the week after, assuming I can find what I've done with my CTC membership card and number.


----------



## Globalti (11 Jul 2016)

bladesman73 said:


> so im out today cycling up a hill, i hear puffing and panting behind me then see 4 guys from colchester rovers cc on my right overtaking me. i say a quick hello and they ignore me, ok not a problem as they were going for it. however instead of passing and keeping their speed up, they just sit in front of me! it was obv important for them to overtake me, but to then slow back down just yards in front of me shows they did it purely for their egos! when i overtake someone i make sure i drop them or at least keep the speed up. saddos.



Exactly this happened to me in 2009 when I was a novice road cyclist, after 21 years on mountain bikes. A local club's evening "take no prisoners" training gang came up the hill behind me and the "leader" overtook me then slowed. I was trying to catch up with my cycling buddy who is always faster than me so I found the bloke hindering me and overtook. From then on for the next mile up the hill heading into the wind they sat on my wheel and when we reached the top they blasted off into the distance leaving me knackered. I found the experience confusing and inexplicably annoying and I even posted on CC at the time asking whether I had infringed some unspoken rule of etiquette.

FWIW I rode the Manchester - Blackpool yesterday with GtiJ and a neighbour who is a cycling novice and one local "club" of about six quite portly MAMILs in brand new jerseys blasted past us three times, well over on the wrong side of the road, then stopped further up the road so that we passed them again. It seemed to be more about showing off than about setting a steady pace; I don't think more established road clubs bother with charidee sportives. I also don't normally bother because I dislike spending £19 to ride with a bunch of muppets when I can ride 60 miles somethere I want to go for the price of a coffee and a cake.


----------



## screenman (11 Jul 2016)

We have some great members in our club who do not even ride bikes, they should not give you any problems.


----------



## screenman (11 Jul 2016)

I think many of you are getting confused with clubs and some club rides.


----------



## oldroadman (11 Jul 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> Yeah and some decent clubs .....
> 
> This is Thursday's club night, 3 different groups: Mellow, Medium, Quick.
> 
> ...


Lovely shots. Ride bike with others at similar level, stop off for drink and natter. Be happy. People overtake, never mind if they don't say hello, their loss. The old spirit of clubs lives on, and those who don't want to join in that spirit will probably never be as happy as the people in the photos. Like I said in another thread, life's too short...


----------



## oldroadman (11 Jul 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> I go out with the slow group of my club http://www.northlancsrc.org.uk/ so we rarely pass anyone. I think i'm in the minority that acknowledges cyclists travelling in the same or opposite direction, the others just seem to ignore them.* Mind you,i have been known to wave at what i think is a cyclist when it turns out to be a motorbike.*


*

Specsavers......*


----------



## Poacher (11 Jul 2016)

oldroadman said:


> *
> Specsavers......*


TMN to @Fab Foodie


----------



## Racing roadkill (11 Jul 2016)

bladesman73 said:


> so im out today cycling up a hill, i hear puffing and panting behind me then see 4 guys from colchester rovers cc on my right overtaking me. i say a quick hello and they ignore me, ok not a problem as they were going for it. however instead of passing and keeping their speed up, they just sit in front of me! it was obv important for them to overtake me, but to then slow back down just yards in front of me shows they did it purely for their egos! when i overtake someone i make sure i drop them or at least keep the speed up. saddos.


It's one of the things that bugs me the most. If they want to be heros, that's up to them, but if they can't keep the pace up, having huffed and puffed their way past, that is a) annoying, and b) possibly dangerous, as re-passing ( or probably get held up) adds a risk, which can be done without.


----------



## h1udd (11 Jul 2016)

It's not just clubs, it's the same in professional cycling, look how many times a team has pushed to catch up with a breakaway and when they do catch up, they over take saying nothing and then slow down again.

They never pull up for a chat or all stop for a bit of cake and a cup of tea together.


----------



## Dogtrousers (11 Jul 2016)

Some wannabees wearing Etixx kit zoomed past me on Friday. Complete with cars and a photographer, and not so much as a cheery wave or a hello. I think they were warming up for some pretend race thing that started on Saturday near where I was. 

I'm definitely not going to join their club.


----------



## Fab Foodie (11 Jul 2016)

h1udd said:


> It's not just clubs, it's the same in professional cycling, look how many times a team has pushed to catch up with a breakaway and when they do catch up, they over take saying nothing and then slow down again.
> 
> They never pull up for a chat or all stop for a bit of cake and a cup of tea together.


Yeah .... And they use Strava ....


----------



## cuberider (11 Jul 2016)

I'm probably in a minority, but I would never consider joining a club as I actually enjoy the solitude of riding alone.


----------



## screenman (11 Jul 2016)

cuberider said:


> I'm probably in a minority, but I would never consider joining a club as I actually enjoy the solitude of riding alone.



There are lots of things I did not know I liked until I tried them, I am a club member who mostly cycles alone.


----------



## paraffinlamps (11 Jul 2016)

I must upset a few people being a portly , club riding ,road racing , uploading to Strava , MAMIL .


----------



## Dogtrousers (11 Jul 2016)

paraffinlamps said:


> I must upset a few people being a portly , club riding ,road racing , uploading to Strava , MAMIL .


I bet you don't even give a cheery "hello". You disgust me.


----------



## Tin Pot (11 Jul 2016)

paraffinlamps said:


> I must upset a few people being a portly , club riding ,road racing , uploading to Strava , MAMIL .



Don't worry, not everyone on CC is retired and an anarcho-communist.


----------



## jonny jeez (11 Jul 2016)

Tim Hall said:


> And wave as you go past them.


You mean freewheel, surely.


----------



## jonny jeez (11 Jul 2016)

screenman said:


> So 4 guys are going to put you off joining a club that could well have 200 very friendly members. Sorry but I do not get that at all.


Works for me...frankly mismatching bar tape and seats would be enough to put me off joining a club.

But that's because, in truth, I am always looking for a good reason not to find out just how fit, capable or decent a rider I really am.

I shall bank the OP's point..sorted, for a few months at least.


----------



## jonny jeez (11 Jul 2016)

Tin Pot said:


> Don't worry, not everyone on CC is retired and an anarcho-communist.


Do you have any evidence to support your assertion?


----------



## h1udd (11 Jul 2016)

Ignore me .... Can't read posts correctly . Gnnnnnnnn


----------



## jonny jeez (11 Jul 2016)

h1udd said:


> It's not just clubs, it's the same in professional cycling, look how many times a team has pushed to catch up with a breakaway and when they do catch up, they over take saying nothing and then slow down again.
> 
> They never pull up for a chat or all stop for a bit of cake and a cup of tea together.


Another good reason for me to avoid organised clubs.

This is an excellent thread!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (11 Jul 2016)

cuberider said:


> I'm probably in a minority, but I would never consider joining a club as I actually enjoy the solitude of riding alone.



I am sure clubs are nice, but yes, I prefer to ride alone - I have been in large groups of riders before, and quite frankly, I'd rather be alone. There are too many people who annoy me you see.


----------



## screenman (11 Jul 2016)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> I am sure clubs are nice, but yes, I prefer to ride alone - I have been in large groups of riders before, and quite frankly, I'd rather be alone. There are too many people who annoy me you see.



Why do you have to ride in large groups if you belong to a club? Most of the members of the club I belong to do not and never will do that.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (11 Jul 2016)

screenman said:


> Why do you have to ride in large groups if you belong to a club? Most of the members of the club I belong to do not and never will do that.



Just the club I have seen out locally, I don't know what they do personally though.

I have, however, seen them out on a busy A82, which just makes me cringe to think about.


----------



## screenman (11 Jul 2016)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Just the club I have seen out locally, I don't know what they do personally though.
> 
> I have, however, seen them out on a busy A82, which just makes me cringe to think about.



No, you have not seen the club out you have seen a few members of the club out. That is the huge difference that some seem blind too.


----------



## Lee gg (11 Jul 2016)

Stealthrider1 said:


> I have to agree, Colchester rover's are true cycle self-gratification artists, there are other decent clubs in colchester though, ColVelo Collective, VC Revolution l, and the Colchester CTC branch


I have heard a lot of good stories coming out of joining boxted cycle club.


----------



## Rooster1 (11 Jul 2016)

I blame strava


----------



## Fab Foodie (11 Jul 2016)

cuberider said:


> I'm probably in a minority, but I would never consider joining a club as I actually enjoy the solitude of riding alone.


We're glad too ....


----------



## Fab Foodie (11 Jul 2016)

paraffinlamps said:


> I must upset a few people being a portly , club riding ,road racing , uploading to Strava , MAMIL .


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (11 Jul 2016)

screenman said:


> No, you have not seen the club out you have seen a few members of the club out. That is the huge difference that some seem blind too.



How many of a club do you need to see before you have 'seen' them? 

When I started cycling again, I went on to their website and joined some sort of forum..... And then promptly forgot about it, but then, I never ever heard anything from them either, so we appear to have cancelled each other out. 

I don't know, maybe I will change in the future, but it just doesn't really appeal to me right now anyway.


----------



## Hyslop (11 Jul 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> Yeah and some decent clubs .....
> 
> This is Thursday's club night, 3 different groups: Mellow, Medium, Quick.
> 
> ...


I rather like the look of your club,a good mix it seems,not a bit of wonder tat there are quite a few of you!


----------



## screenman (11 Jul 2016)

Does not matter if it is not something you want, I just dislike that thought that people with little knowledge of a cycling club may be putting others off joining.

I would think less than 40% of the members of the club I belong too wear club kit.


----------



## screenman (11 Jul 2016)

Hyslop said:


> I rather like the look of your club,a good mix it seems,not a bit of wonder tat there are quite a few of you!



Most cycling clubs are like that, plenty of social going on if you want to join in.


----------



## Glow worm (11 Jul 2016)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> I am sure clubs are nice, but yes, I prefer to ride alone - I have been in large groups of riders before, and quite frankly, I'd rather be alone. There are too many people who annoy me you see.



Same here. Much happier on my own. And at about 9mph too. Life's fast and serious enough for me already without having to buy all the kit and roar about the place. Good luck to them what do, but not for me.


----------



## jarlrmai (11 Jul 2016)

swansonj said:


> I think it is actually quite easy to misjudge relative speeds.
> 
> When you are gradually creeping up on someone, your closing speed is helped by (a) the psychological effect of seeing them ahead of you and (b) however modestly, by aerodynamics. So you think to yourself that your closing speed justifies overtaking. But as soon as you overtake, both those factors stop working for you and start working often person you've overtaken. And you find yourself not pulling away as fast as you expected - or, from their perspective, being a nobber



Happened to me on a 2.5 mile 5% avg the other day misjudged the upcoming gradient and went past someone then was unable to maintain that pace on the road but they were able to up thier effort.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (11 Jul 2016)

cuberider said:


> I'm probably in a minority, but I would never consider joining a club as I actually enjoy the solitude of riding alone.


I'm in that minority also: cycling is my escape from life's problems, and I'm quite content to do it by myself.


----------



## h1udd (11 Jul 2016)

jarlrmai said:


> Happened to me on a 2.5 mile 5% avg the other day misjudged the upcoming gradient and went past someone then was unable to maintain that pace on the road but they were able to up thier effort.




I find it quite satisfying being over taken, then taking the lead back ... It's not without an inner smugness


----------



## jarlrmai (11 Jul 2016)

h1udd said:


> I find it quite satisfying being over taken, then taking the lead back ... It's not without an inner smugness



I've been out of cycling for a while with a dodgy knee and I'm misjudging my ability to sustain power up a climb.


----------



## tyred (11 Jul 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> I go out with the slow group of my club http://www.northlancsrc.org.uk/ so we rarely pass anyone. I think i'm in the minority that acknowledges cyclists travelling in the same or opposite direction, the others just seem to ignore them. Mind you,i have been known to wave at what i think is a cyclist when it turns out to be a motorbike.



I SAID GET NEW BATTERIES FOR YOUR HEARING AID


----------



## Accy cyclist (12 Jul 2016)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Just the club I have seen out locally, I don't know what they do personally though.
> 
> I have, however, seen them out on a busy A82, which just makes me cringe to think about.




Our Wednesday group sometimes go on the A59 doing about 5 miles in horrible heavy traffic. I've mentioned to others that in my opinion it'd be safer to ride through the small town running parallel with the A road. They ignored me. For some reason they like dicing with death,having wagons pass at 60+ mph.


----------



## Fab Foodie (12 Jul 2016)

Hyslop said:


> I rather like the look of your club,a good mix it seems,not a bit of wonder tat there are quite a few of you!


Thanks!
We're a mixed bag of amiables really for whom more regular racing clubs don't appeal. That's not to say we don't have some very fast riders or mile eaters, we just have a more laid back view of cycling, cycling participation and what a club is about. 

It's been a Huuuge success! And we have a race club in town and an equally big MTB scene too. 70 people is not unusual on a warm Thursday night ... Must be the free chip butties ....

Last Sunday the mellows wanted to do ~30 miles and lunch, so that's what we organised.












Start your own Freewheeling group! Build it and they will come ....


----------



## Blue Hills (12 Jul 2016)

Wonderful pics, just caught up with them - rather remind me of some of the rides i used to lead for an lcc group - nice mix of regulars, ocassionals etc - you never knew who was going to turn up. Sometimes some hard long rides but generally chilled atmosphere.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Jul 2016)

bladesman73 said:


> so im out today cycling up a hill, i hear puffing and panting behind me then see 4 guys from colchester rovers cc on my right overtaking me. i say a quick hello and they ignore me, ok not a problem as they were going for it. however instead of passing and keeping their speed up, they just sit in front of me! it was obv important for them to overtake me, but to then slow back down just yards in front of me shows they did it purely for their egos! when i overtake someone i make sure i drop them or at least keep the speed up. saddos.



totally agree and thats why 85% of my cycling is done solo


----------



## Julia9054 (12 Jul 2016)

I have never been part of a club due to an inability to get out of bed early enough at weekends but have been looking into it recently. My local club meets 5 minutes from my house so this would be most convenient but when I looked at their website, their rules started with "you must wear a helmet. No helmet, no ride!" 
I don't usually wear a helmet, but don't object to them on occasions. I just don't really like being told I must wear one. (And it being their rule number 1!) Is this usual for clubs for insurance or something?


----------



## Dogtrousers (12 Jul 2016)

@Julia9504 that's a not uncommon, but by no means universal, rule. Probably that's not the right club for you.

Some people are clubby, and like joining clubs. Some people are sporty and like joining sporty clubs. Some people are more solitary and don't like joining clubs and are happier riding alone or in informal groups. That's all fine.

We often have these "I don't want to join a club because ... " threads. OK, you don't want to - there's no need to justify your preference - nobody's forcing you.


----------



## Julia9054 (12 Jul 2016)

@Dogtrousers - you are right. I am generally not a clubby person. I was researching it because I am not getting our as much as I would like due to my regular riding partners losing interest/having other priorities. I don't mind riding on my own but tend to get bored over a couple of hours without company. I just thought it might help, that's all.


----------



## Dogtrousers (12 Jul 2016)

Julia9054 said:


> @Dogtrousers - you are right. I am generally not a clubby person. I was researching it because I am not getting our as much as I would like due to my regular riding partners losing interest/having other priorities. I don't mind riding on my own but tend to get bored over a couple of hours without company. I just thought it might help, that's all.


Sounds like you might like a club like @Fab Foodie 's A prominent mandatory hat rule suggests to me that it may be a more sporty/racy kind of outfit.


----------



## User32269 (12 Jul 2016)

The only people I like riding with are my kids.
If I ever get the desire to hang out with a bunch of sweaty accountants in spandex, there are personal ads on Craigslist for that sort of thing....I've been told.


----------



## Fab Foodie (12 Jul 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> @Julia9504 that's a not uncommon, but by no means universal, rule. Probably that's not the right club for you.
> 
> Some people are clubby, and like joining clubs. Some people are sporty and like joining sporty clubs. Some people are more solitary and don't like joining clubs and are happier riding alone or in informal groups. That's all fine.
> 
> We often have these "I don't want to join a club because ... " threads. OK, you don't want to - there's no need to justify your preference - nobody's forcing you.


Part of the problem is that traditionally cycling clubs were either focused on racing or CTC type rides with nothing in between. With Freewheeling we tried to break the mould and met quite some resistance to our ideas. We stuck to our guns whilst people tried to drive us towards one or other existing models and we proved that there was a strong desire for a less formal club, a less formal riding experience and a wide range of rides for different levels of participants. It's not perfect but for the price of a pint membership fee it's pretty damn good.

But here's the thing. We don't judge success in numbers, we judge it in fun, friendship, miles enjoyed on bikes. It's easy to start, you just need a few like minded souls and build it from there. There's huge demand.


----------



## Cycleops (12 Jul 2016)

" I refuse to join any club that would have me as a member" Groucho Marx.


----------



## ianrauk (12 Jul 2016)

Cycleops said:


> " I refuse to join any club that would have me as a member" Groucho Marx.




TMN to @Poacher there for post # 39


----------



## ianrauk (12 Jul 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> we judge it in fun, friendship, miles enjoyed on bikes. It's easy to start, you just need a few like minded souls and build it from there. There's huge demand.



Smiles not miles...


----------



## Fab Foodie (12 Jul 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Smiles not miles...


Absolutely.
The Fridays are another example of a club run along a different set of principles and objectives. Again it's very popular.


----------



## Globalti (12 Jul 2016)

When I belonged to a mountain bike club, a regular programme was published and rides run successfully but after a few years I grew tired of repeating the same old favourite routes over and over again rather than getting out with a map and exploring, and tired of the constant bitching that went on, especially at club meets, which went from a pleasurable pint or two with pals to an evening of recrimination over why membership was falling.


----------



## jefmcg (12 Jul 2016)

screenman said:


> So 4 guys are going to put you off joining a club that could well have 200 very friendly members. Sorry but I do not get that at all.


I feel it's the opposite: why would you join a club that the only thing you know about is that some of the members bad mannered? 

I guess if you really wanted to be in a club, and it was the only one in your area, but otherwise?


----------



## screenman (12 Jul 2016)

jefmcg said:


> I feel it's the opposite: why would you join a club that the only thing you know about is that some of the members bad mannered?
> 
> I guess if you really wanted to be in a club, and it was the only one in your area, but otherwise?



Did you not join the human race, or even this form for that matter.


----------



## Dogtrousers (12 Jul 2016)

jefmcg said:


> I feel it's the opposite: why would you join a club that the only thing you know about is that some of the members bad mannered?
> 
> I guess if you really wanted to be in a club, and it was the only one in your area, but otherwise?


I don't think the club members have even been bad mannered. They overtook the OP and then failed to speed off. I can't see any problem with it, but the OP can. That's easy for me to say because I'm always being overtaken, so I'm used to it and pay no mind to people who overtake me.


----------



## jefmcg (12 Jul 2016)

screenman said:


> Did you not join the human race, or even this form for that matter.


Human race was not a choice, but the first people I met were very nice - though I don't remember first meeting them, they were almost always nice to me (except when they wouldn't let me camp out for The Police tickets). And I joined this forum after lurking for a bit, and liking what I saw. I'm not sure what point you are making.



Dogtrousers said:


> I don't think the club members have even been bad mannered. They overtook the OP and then failed to speed off. I can't see any problem with it, but the OP can. That's easy for me to say because I'm always being overtaken, so I'm used to it and pay no mind to people who overtake me.


Agreed. But my point was really if you didn't like they way riders from a club behaved, then it's logical to not want to join that club. I'm sure @Fab Foodie's club would be an anathema to some, and they would be sensible to find a group that matched them better.


----------



## screenman (12 Jul 2016)

Julia9054 said:


> @Dogtrousers - you are right. I am generally not a clubby person. I was researching it because I am not getting our as much as I would like due to my regular riding partners losing interest/having other priorities. I don't mind riding on my own but tend to get bored over a couple of hours without company. I just thought it might help, that's all.



Our club has about 200 members and there are hundreds of rides going out each week that would be happy to have you along, only a small percentage of most clubs are seen out on a Sunday run and in club kit.


----------



## screenman (12 Jul 2016)

jefmcg said:


> Human race was not a choice, but the first people I met were very nice - though I don't remember first meeting them, they were almost always nice to me (except when they wouldn't let me camp out for The Police tickets). And I joined this forum after lurking for a bit, and liking what I saw. I'm not sure what point you are making.
> 
> 
> Agreed. But my point was really if you didn't like they way riders from a club behaved, then it's logical to not want to join that club. I'm sure @Fab Foodie's club would be an anathema to some, and they would be sensible to find a group that matched them better.



Not everybody on here is nice was my point.

To judge a club with maybe 200 members just by the few seen in muppetry in my humble.

It is often the people with very limited or no knowledge of clubs who spend time running them down.


----------



## Fab Foodie (12 Jul 2016)

User13710 said:


> Unfortunately that's not always true. One man who wanted to make hats compulsory on a CTC group's rides (and failed) has apparently moved on to run a University of The Third Age cycling group, where he has got his wish at last.


This is true. Plastic hat rules are rarely as a result of insurers usually some zealot.


----------



## mjr (13 Jul 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> Some wannabees wearing Etixx kit zoomed past me on Friday. Complete with cars and a photographer, and not so much as a cheery wave or a hello. I think they were warming up for some pretend race thing that started on Saturday near where I was.


That reminds me... one of the most amusing incidents it's been my pleasure to enjoy has been a rider in Etixx replica kit and a world champion replica struggling to pass some of our Freewheeling group riding up some of West Norfolk's steeper hills (so not long and not _that_ steep but we have a few that I can't finish on the three-speed on a bad day) which of course we ride fairly often and know where to change gear and so on. When we stopped to regroup after the peak, they were heard to say something insulting like "surprising they can ride so far on bikes like that"... it was tempting to chase them down and scalp them again on Admirals Drive (another slope that's easier if you know it)...



Glow worm said:


> Life's fast and serious enough for me already without having to buy all the kit and roar about the place. Good luck to them what do, but not for me.


Do you see @Fab Foodie's club in all the kit and roaring about the place? There's more than one type of club. 



Blue Hills said:


> rather remind me of some of the rides i used to lead for an lcc group - nice mix of regulars, ocassionals etc - you never knew who was going to turn up. Sometimes some hard long rides but generally chilled atmosphere.


Yes, some Freewheeling groups spring up attached to CycleNation groups, as have some other FNRs.



Julia9054 said:


> I have never been part of a club due to an inability to get out of bed early enough at weekends but have been looking into it recently.


I know what you mean. We start at 10am, which means I get up about 8. I don't much like the idea of getting up at 6 for an 8am start and it would mean far more winter rides cancelled due to unthawed ice.



Dogtrousers said:


> A prominent mandatory hat rule suggests to me that it may be a more sporty/racy kind of outfit.


Sometimes and I agree with @Fab Foodie that I've never seen insurers insist for a group ride. Most often I think it's just that they've got a helmet-user who likes telling people what to do.






I think the key rule that identifies a racing cycling club is a _requirement_ to pedal downhill (so anyone following you too closely for safety doesn't crash into your back wheel). I think that's why some alternative clubs identify as Freewheeling, to highlight that we positively encourage it - if you can take both feet off while the rider behind videos or photographs it, so much the better!


----------



## Ajax Bay (13 Jul 2016)

mjray said:


> I think the key rule that identifies a racing cycling club is a _requirement_ to pedal downhill


Can you identify the "racing cycling club" you have experience of which has led you to that 'thought'? Many clubs have levels of ride from the 'A' ride (faster and longer) up (or down if you prefer) though the spectrum. The number of different rides tends to be determined by demand and participation, and posters above have illustrated that. There's space for all sorts (of clubs) and none. The important thing is that people can enjoy their cycling, in groups or alone, or a combination, in accordance with personal preference.


----------



## mjr (13 Jul 2016)

Ajax Bay said:


> Can you identify the "racing cycling club" you have experience of which has led you to that 'thought'?


Yes but I would prefer not to, just in case they take it the wrong way. If you search for things like club and "do not freewheel" or "keep pedalling", then you'll find various clubs and possibly even the ones both here and where I used to live.



Ajax Bay said:


> Many clubs have levels of ride from the 'A' ride (faster and longer) up (or down if you prefer) though the spectrum.


I think a few do, but it seems more common to have different clubs for different styles than it used to be, possibly because of control-freak attempts to impose inappropriate rules on fun rides encouraging them to set up as independent clubs.


----------



## Glow worm (13 Jul 2016)

mjray said:


> Do you see @Fab Foodie's club in all the kit and roaring about the place? There's more than one type of club.



Yes I did indeed and it looks like great fun, certainly more like the kind of thing I'd consider. A good laugh in other words. I also met FF recently at the Cambridge get together and can confirm he's a top bloke too .


----------



## screenman (13 Jul 2016)

mjray said:


> Yes but I would prefer not to, just in case they take it the wrong way. If you search for things like club and "do not freewheel" or "keep pedalling", then you'll find various clubs and possibly even the ones both here and where I used to live.
> 
> 
> I think a few do, but it seems more common to have different clubs for different styles than it used to be, possibly because of control-freak attempts to impose inappropriate rules on fun rides encouraging them to set up as independent clubs.



A few you say, well I am in good contact with at least 5+ clubs all have members who race and members who cycle as slow as you do, in fact they even have members who no longer cycle at all..


----------



## mjr (13 Jul 2016)

screenman said:


> A few you say, well I am in good contact with at least 5+ clubs all have members who race and members who cycle as slow as you do, in fact they even have members who no longer cycle at all..


But do they have club runs at 10mph without labelling them "beginners", "wrinklies" or similar insults? And you've more than five near you?

But I acknowledged some exist. There's just far more that turn away riders slower than, say, 13mph or have rules that are irrelevant to non-race groups, such as e bike or tricycle bans.


----------



## screenman (13 Jul 2016)

mjray said:


> But do they have club runs at 10mph without labelling them "beginners", "wrinklies" or similar insults? And you've more than five near you?
> 
> But I acknowledged some exist. There's just far more that turn away riders slower than, say, 13mph or have rules that are irrelevant to non-race groups, such as e bike or tricycle bans.



They certainly do have rides at 13 mph without names. Have you heard of Pete Holland he is one of many trike riders in our club, most local clubs around here have trike riders or e bike riders.


The wrinkles invented the name themselves they have a good sense of humour, and are a great bunch.

From the way you write I would say you have a limited experience of cycling clubs.

I said 5 I have close contact with there are many more and all local.


----------



## mjr (13 Jul 2016)

screenman said:


> They certainly do have rides at 13 mph without names.


Not 13. 10, please. 13 would mean a good health day, or average health and very easy route. Was that an accidental misreading or are you trying to give an example of why freewheeling riders feel we don't fit into many racing clubs?



> Have you heard of Pete Holland


NOTTOMH sorry.



> From the way you write I would say you have a limited experience of cycling clubs.


Of course it's not as wide as yours, but I've been to the events of many. Only ridden with perhaps six of them in the last six years because I'm either not fast enough or excluded by rules from others.


----------



## screenman (13 Jul 2016)

So you have been to events, now if you come to one of ours then the best you are likely to meet on a good day is about 25% of the total membership. So that would give you a very limited view of what goes on amongst the others.

Want a bit of company on a sub 10mph ride, just ask and you would get plenty of offers.


----------



## stiffknees (13 Jul 2016)

A group of three riders came past me wearing those mankini outfits

I didn't think to say hi....


----------



## screenman (13 Jul 2016)

Ajax Bay said:


> Can you identify the "racing cycling club" you have experience of which has led you to that 'thought'? Many clubs have levels of ride from the 'A' ride (faster and longer) up (or down if you prefer) though the spectrum. The number of different rides tends to be determined by demand and participation, and posters above have illustrated that. There's space for all sorts (of clubs) and none. The important thing is that people can enjoy their cycling, in groups or alone, or a combination, in accordance with personal preference.



There was no way that question was going to get answered, good try though.


----------



## Mrs bean (13 Jul 2016)

I go out on my old fashioned girlie bike, complete with wicker basket, my son has a snazzy new bike, we pedal off happy as can be, whenever I see another cyclist whether they are in jeans or proper posh cycle gear I shout a cheery hello, think it stuns some of the posh ones but politeness cost nothing, needless to say my son is highly embarrassed and pedals faster


----------



## mjr (13 Jul 2016)

screenman said:


> There was no way that question was going to get answered, good try though.


 I've PM'd you both the nearby clubs but the names really aren't relevant to the discussion.


----------



## Fab Foodie (13 Jul 2016)

Glow worm said:


> Yes I did indeed and it looks like great fun, certainly more like the kind of thing I'd consider. A good laugh in other words. I also met FF recently at the Cambridge get together and can confirm he's a top bloke too .


----------



## Bollo (13 Jul 2016)

You get any group of people together and there's going to be a dynamic, which may or may not be pleasant. 

I'm not a member of my local racing-focused club but have turned up for the odd ad hoc ride and more recently some TTs and they've been uniformly friendly and uncliquey. I'm sure I could find a club where they'd shun me like a leper, but that's a function of its members, not the type of cycling the club supports. 

In defence of the faster club rides - I've only ever participated in a few serious groups and there's and there's an immense amount of concentration required. As was once said of US President Gerald Ford, I can't walk and chew gum at the same time, so exchanging pleasantries while hanging a few inches off someone's wheel is just asking for trouble.


----------



## Fab Foodie (13 Jul 2016)

screenman said:


> There was no way that question was going to get answered, good try though.


My first club was Didcot Phoenix. Pretty competition/ fast orientated like many a traditional road clubs. TTs, fast training close group rides and pretty strenuous Sunday Club rides. No prisoners taken. Great bunch, learned a lot and became very fit. But, nothing for slower but equally keen riders, no weekly social stuff (unless you raced). Good though it was it didn't give me the variety of cycling experiences I was seeking. 

Freewheeling however allows anyone to suggest a type of ride and for interested parties to jump aboard and go do it without the need for comitees or suchlike. For that reason we attract a wide range of riders and different riding experiences. People stick ideas on our fb pages and it takes off from there. Simples.


----------



## screenman (14 Jul 2016)

Freewheeling sounds very much like some members of our club, but if you saw other members out you would think it was a racing club. My point is every club I know of have many members who do different things.


----------



## Fab Foodie (14 Jul 2016)

screenman said:


> Freewheeling sounds very much like some members of our club, but if you saw other members out you would think it was a racing club. My point is every club I know of have many members who do different things.


Sounds good! What's great these days is that there is choice and variety. More so than in the past ....


----------



## screenman (14 Jul 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> Sounds good! What's great these days is that there is choice and variety. More so than in the past ....



I have been a member of different cycle clubs since since 1971 they have always had a very diverse membership, you just have to look further than the guys that race if that is not your thing.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (14 Jul 2016)

Interesting read this thread. Seems a bit harsh though, thinking guys who ride in a club are nobbers just for not steaming off into the distance. It's an assumption to think it was important to them to overtake you, they may not have given a rats ass you were there, an equally weighted assumption. It really shouldn't bother people that much about being overtaken, if it does the choices are very limited, either stuck it up and forget it, or ride faster.


----------



## mjr (14 Jul 2016)

screenman said:


> I have been a member of different cycle clubs since since 1971 they have always had a very diverse membership, you just have to look further than the guys that race if that is not your thing.


Yet most racing clubs only support and advertise the racing things. Why don't they advertise the freewheeling rides if they do indeed have them?

What else your members do doesn't necessarily mean the club does it. One local club has several members who work on the railways but that doesn't make the club a train operator!


----------



## jamma (14 Jul 2016)

I was afraid of joining my local club after a free ride out with them and one guy seemed to be up his own arse but i joined and now we talk, do local TTs and became strava friends also he's given me tips to help me progress.


----------



## Big Andy (14 Jul 2016)

I had my first ride out with the Leicester Spokes yesterday evening http://www.leicesterspokes.org.uk/ 

Was avery enjoyable evening, quite relaxing even, 22 miles at a gentle pace, plenty of time to chat to the group members, very much a social cycling group.


----------



## stiffknees (14 Jul 2016)

who wants to ride with these two?


----------



## Markymark (14 Jul 2016)

stiffknees said:


> who wants to ride with these two?


Well, they both now seem to have a lot of free time on their hands.


----------



## mjr (14 Jul 2016)

stiffknees said:


> who wants to ride with these two?


Not want to, but they'd be welcome. Looks like a nice bit of vintage steel between Cameron's legs (eh @Fnaar?)


----------



## Dogtrousers (14 Jul 2016)

mjray said:


> Not want to, but they'd be welcome. Looks like a nice bit of vintage steel between Cameron's legs (eh @Fnaar?)


Downtube shifters, bottle dynamo, flangy hubs. Hang on I was almost about to say "he can't be all bad". Almost, but not quite.


----------



## mjr (14 Jul 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> Downtube shifters, bottle dynamo, flangy hubs. Hang on I was almost about to say "he can't be all bad". Almost, but not quite.


Back tyre's too flat and the bars are in a silly position, if you're looking for things on the bike to criticise (apart from the obvious problem on it).


----------



## Kominic (14 Jul 2016)

Glass half empty approach.

They were soliciting you to join their club by making you ride with them. Now will you reconsider?


----------



## screenman (14 Jul 2016)

I was going to go down the pub tonight but there is one guy amongst 20 that is a tad unsocial. The rest are a great bunch, so maybe I should stay away.


----------



## screenman (14 Jul 2016)

Freewheeling however allows anyone to suggest a type of ride and for interested parties to jump aboard and go do it without the need for comitees or suchlike. For that reason we attract a wide range of riders and different riding experiences. People stick ideas on our fb pages and it takes off from there. Simples.[/QUOTE]

Sounds like every club I have ever belonged to, apart from the committee bit of which there is no need to join. You would be surprised how many decide to get involved once they see others enjoying themselves racing etc.


----------



## Fab Foodie (14 Jul 2016)

screenman said:


> Freewheeling however allows anyone to suggest a type of ride and for interested parties to jump aboard and go do it without the need for comitees or suchlike. For that reason we attract a wide range of riders and different riding experiences. People stick ideas on our fb pages and it takes off from there. Simples.



Sounds like every club I have ever belonged to, apart from the committee bit of which there is no need to join. You would be surprised how many decide to get involved once they see others enjoying themselves racing etc.[/QUOTE]
That's good, but it's clearly not everyone's experience of joining a cycling club as countless threads here over the years have sadly shown.


----------



## screenman (14 Jul 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> Sounds like every club I have ever belonged to, apart from the committee bit of which there is no need to join. You would be surprised how many decide to get involved once they see others enjoying themselves racing etc.


That's good, but it's clearly not everyone's experience of joining a cycling club as countless threads here over the years have sadly shown.[/QUOTE]

I think a lot of the negatives have come from people who have not been there and got the t shirt. Are you saying that in 45 years of cycle club membership, along with being involved with many clubs I have not paid dues to I have been lucky?


----------



## Fab Foodie (14 Jul 2016)

screenman said:


> That's good, but it's clearly not everyone's experience of joining a cycling club as countless threads here over the years have sadly shown.



I think a lot of the negatives have come from people who have not been there and got the t shirt. Are you saying that in 45 years of cycle club membership, along with being involved with many clubs I have not paid dues to I have been lucky?[/QUOTE]
Nope.
But many try something once and if they don't feel welcome it puts them off trying another. I was lucky as Didcot were a welcoming bunch.


----------



## screenman (14 Jul 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> I think a lot of the negatives have come from people who have not been there and got the t shirt. Are you saying that in 45 years of cycle club membership, along with being involved with many clubs I have not paid dues to I have been lucky?


Nope.
But many try something once and if they don't feel welcome it puts them off trying another. I was lucky as Didcot were a welcoming bunch.[/QUOTE]

Maybe it is the person who does not feel welcome that is the problem.

My fear is all the ignorant doom mongering might just put one person off trying something they might have ended up having a lot of pleasure from.


----------



## Fab Foodie (14 Jul 2016)

screenman said:


> Nope.
> But many try something once and if they don't feel welcome it puts them off trying another. I was lucky as Didcot were a welcoming bunch.



Maybe it is the person who does not feel welcome that is the problem.
.[/QUOTE]
Really?


----------



## screenman (14 Jul 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> Maybe it is the person who does not feel welcome that is the problem.
> .


Really?[/QUOTE]

Yes, really.


----------



## Fab Foodie (14 Jul 2016)

screenman said:


> Really?



Yes, really.[/QUOTE]


----------



## screenman (14 Jul 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> Yes, really.



[/QUOTE]

I know I find it sad as well, I used to be the go to guy for new members at one club and it was a great position.


----------

